# [RISOLTO] libX11: problemi con Matlab e compiz-fusion

## nearthesoul

Compilando libX11-1.1.4 con "+xcb" funziona compiz-fusion ma non Matlab mentre con "-xcb" funziona Matlab ma non compiz-fusion. Ho la versione Matlab R2008a per linux ed il codice di errore che ricevo quando lancio "compiz-manager" nel caso "-xcb" è il seguente

```

hecking for Xgl: not present.

Detected PCI ID for VGA: 00:0d.0 0300: 10de:03d0 (rev a2) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

Checking for texture_from_pixmap: present.

Checking for non power of two support: present.

Checking for Composite extension: present.

Comparing resolution (1024x768) to maximum 3D texture size (4096): Passed.

Checking for nVidia: present.

/usr/bin/compiz-manager: line 196: nvidia-settings: command not found

/usr/bin/compiz-manager: line 197: [: -lt: unary operator expected

Checking for FBConfig: present.

Checking for Xgl: not present.

Starting kde-window-decorator

/usr/bin/compiz: error while loading shared libraries: libX11-xcb.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

/usr/bin/compiz-manager: line 383: /usr/bin/kwin: No such file or directory

/usr/bin/compiz-manager: line 383: exec: /usr/bin/kwin: cannot execute: No such file or directory

```

Devo necessariamente fare a meno di uno dei due? Grazie per ogni eventuale risposta.Last edited by nearthesoul on Thu Mar 26, 2009 9:23 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Onip

togli la USE e ricompila il pacchetto proprietario di /usr/bin/compiz che probabilmente sarà x11-wm/compiz ( e comunque lo vedi con qfile, in portage-utils )

----------

## djinnZ

e lancia in ogni caso un revdep-rebuild

----------

## nearthesoul

Avevo già provato con revdep-rebuil ma niente. Ad ogni modo lanciando il comando "emerge compiz" ottengo

```

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds built with USE flags to satisfy "x11-libs/libX11[xcb]".

!!! One of the following packages is required to complete your request:

- x11-libs/libX11-1.1.4 (Change USE: +xcb)

(dependency required by "x11-wm/compiz-0.7.8-r2" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "compiz" [argument])

```

Cosa devo fare?

----------

## CarloJekko

problema identico...

Edit 1: ho provato a passare x11-libs/libX11-1.1.5, parte il matlab ma va in crash appena provo a fare qualcosa di "complicato" ma non penso dipendi da libX11

----------

## djinnZ

ma il mathlab da dove lo hai preso? Google riporta questa

----------

## nearthesoul

Il mio matlab funziona perfettamente con le libX11 senza la use xcb. Ma che significa

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Either of the two workarounds works for me:
> 
> (1) If the libxcb version is ≥1.1, export LIBXCB_ALLOW_SLOPPY_LOCK=1 before running the broken application.
> ...

 

?

----------

## djinnZ

Se libxcb ha una versione maggiore di 1.1 apri una shell, lanci export LIBXCB_ALLOW_SLOPPY_LOCK=1 e sempre da li il matlab da linea di comando. Se funziona ti crei uno script per avviare matlab che imposti la variabile ambiente e segnali sul wiki o dove hai trovato come installare matlab che è necessario questo workaround.

Soluzione 2 modifichi l'ebuild di libX11 per aggiungere -DNDEBUG alle cflags, se la cosa funziona apri un bug e chiedi se è possibile aggiungere una use o qualcos'altro per controllare sta cosa e come sopra segnali il workaround Giusto per provare riemergi libX11 con le le cflags del caso e vedi che succede.

Condisci il tutto con la smoccolata di dovere.

Come farebbe ogni normale (normale...bah, masochista ed imbecille è il caso di sottolinearlo) utente gentoo.  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

